# Does Anyone Get Anxiety From Smoking Weed?



## BillyBobJoe (May 20, 2011)

Started happening about a year ago. Since then I've drastically reduced my intake. I still love everything about weed though.

I thought I'd see if anyone has my dilemma and if anyone knows of a strain that would work for me.


----------



## growone (May 20, 2011)

some i find edgy, which i don't like, still a work in progress for me
i'm actually trying to use mj for anxiety, which is funny
so far, i've found a few WW crosses that seem helpful, but i know there are better medicines out there


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 20, 2011)

it never got anxiety from smoking ganja just really relaxed me


----------



## AutoFems Rule !! (May 20, 2011)

I get anxiety finding weed, mostly..

Peace


----------



## LordWinter (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, same for me. Most of my weed-related anxiety comes from locating the stuff. In all seriousness, though... subbing this thread because this is EXACTLY why I smoke. I'm looking forward to seeing more suggestions.


----------



## Learning2Hydro (May 21, 2011)

Sure, I'll get a strain that is racy from time to time. I'm trying to find the right one still too. Some make me feel like I'm about to lose my mind.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 21, 2011)

yeah i get anxiety from smoking weed. when i was in high school i smoked alot of weed for one summer than i quit. for sum reason i felt like i was high for the next year without smoking. kinda dreamy, it gave me anxiety really bad


----------



## Kon501 (May 24, 2011)

Durban Poison seemed to have me incredibly anxious/paranoid for the while I had it, but then again I tend to smoke too much in one sitting... I'm working on a happy medium.


----------



## profgrow (May 27, 2011)

Most strains have the potential for paranoia, this is caused by high thc potency and little to no cbd compounds, thc effects the part of your brain that is responsible for memory and cognitive reasoning, by fitting into receptors we already have in our synapses that control those effects. Cbds on the other hand are another grp of compounds found in trichromes that dont mature until the end of the trichrome life cycle. Plants that are harvested early contain only thc, the effect can lead to mild hallucination and paranoia, when a plants is left until a good portion of the trichromes have turned a milky/amber color, cbds are now present, they are responsible for the euphoric and narcotic feeling, helping to cancel out some of the thc's hallucinogenic properties.
This only really helps when growing your own but i find when purchasing marijuana it doesn't hurt to bring a 10x hand held microscope and make sure what u are getting has that trichome color you are looking for, otherwise look forward to a short, cerebral high with plenty of panic attacks.


----------



## Shadeslay (May 29, 2011)

Mostly when I get too high, it's like from up in smoke, "I can't breathe man!, I can't breathe" but some strains do make me more paranoid until I build up a tolerance.


----------



## ibitegirls (May 29, 2011)

try using a vaporizer next time and it will dramatically decrease the anxiety. Personally i stopped burning weed long time ago..


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

sativas give me anxiety


----------



## KOOdO (May 29, 2011)

ok i know WIERD question but i have to ask. does anyone ever feel like when u get the pasties. its like ur toung feels hotter than when normally not high.? i hate this sensation. makes me feel like i have bad breath everytime i smoke!!! grrrr


----------



## ataxia (Jun 1, 2011)

of course! I environment, environment, environment!!!!! I have severe panic disorder, i still smoke, i still get paranoid. But my anxiety responds to my environment, mindset, mood, level of anxiousness. It may cause anxiety for ya. But smoke when you feel the need not just because Johnny Blaze wants to get high as hell with you before work. 
The anxiety will go away no matter ... ALWAYS remember that.


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 13, 2011)

Alot of sativas also tend to contain terpenes that promote mental activity, worsening anxiety conditions. Strains high in cannabidiol, or CBD, will mitigate most anxiety symptoms or side-effects. Strains containing linalool will also help greatly with these conditions.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Jun 14, 2011)

TrichomeTrent said:


> Alot of sativas also tend to contain terpenes that promote mental activity, worsening anxiety conditions. Strains high in cannabidiol, or CBD, will mitigate most anxiety symptoms or side-effects. Strains containing linalool will also help greatly with these conditions.


you must be a scientist lol


----------



## dam (Jun 18, 2011)

I have anxiety disorder and the only thing that works for it is a nice joint


----------



## herbavor (Jun 18, 2011)

i tried zoloft a while back, it sort of worked..but made me rage hard AT THE SMALLEST THING.. 

id blame it on extensive mdma use, the anxiety i get anyway..

pot might magnify it at times tho..


----------



## ElPejiHombre (Jun 18, 2011)

not in 46 years weed has been an Anxiety Remover and stress reliever.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 18, 2011)

White Rhino ^^

It's definitely one to chill to in my opinion ^^.


----------



## filtereye (Jun 18, 2011)

dam said:


> I have anxiety disorder and the only thing that works for it is a nice joint


ya i wish i could say the same tho once i was lucky and got a strain that virtually made me have no anxiety at all. I never came across that weed again and wish knew what the name was.


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 19, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> you must be a scientist lol


hehe nah just studied it ALOT.. and now im in oaksterdam university  Looking forward to being an exceptional patient counselor (budtender)


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anxiety? Or jolts of perception?

[video=youtube;JxL4CAcnA_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxL4CAcnA_w[/video]


----------



## olsolameo (Jun 22, 2011)

My advise would be to stay away from sativas and go for the indicas. I used to have the same problem. I fixed it by going very slowly. Couple of hits see what happens then if ok take another one until right where you want to be. Peace


----------



## Enigma684 (Jun 22, 2011)

same thing happens to me all the time i could be smoken some fire ass dro and the anxiety gets to me i mean i normally have anxiety anyways but it seems to get worse it all started when i quit weed for like 3months i used to be a pro before that smoke a good ounce and a half and be dandy but after i quit i went over the edge so i grow but i dont smoke


----------



## Karmapuff (Jul 2, 2011)

I get massive paranoia... The last time i smoked weed was with my friend he had a blueberry strain. I took 3 small hits off his joint and was sent to hell... 
I was running down the street screaming, I honestly thought i went insane. People where out to get me, aliens and the government wanted to silence me. It was not fun 
90% of the time i smoke and get anxiety and paranoid. I have a very small tolerance. it takes 1 hit to get me super baked, eyes cherry and really sleepy. I guess you just need to find your comfort zone... took me a while


----------



## Brimi (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with those who tell you to try indica. It gives a much more body stone making your body relax. While the Sativa will give you a very uplifting sometimes euphoric feeling - and sometimes anxiety and paranoia. I keep both kinds of plants (for sativa i have some Jack Herer phenos that i love - for indica i have Grand Daddy Purple and Black Domina).
Maybe you know this already - just didn't see it explained.


----------



## malignant (Jul 2, 2011)

ak 47 or mental floss kill anxiety...


----------



## Milovan (Jul 6, 2011)

I get anxiety from Sativas so now I smoke only Indicas and I get no anxiety at all.
For me, Indicas is the way to go for no anxiety. Indica is just a flat out stone.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 9, 2011)

white widow, great for anxiety. Oh right, I suppose the 4 mg xans I took help .


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok so deffintly indica, what about Blue Mystic? They say its Predominantly Sativa but list the effects on Nirvana as Stoned, body buzz, relaxing.

Edit: If you look on Nirvana and click on Blue Mystic when it is listed under regular seeds it says Predominantly Sativa. When you look under femenized seeds it lists it as Predominantly Indica. Which is it??


----------



## runner007 (Aug 19, 2011)

it certainly not obtained stress and panic from cigarette smoking ganja just genuinely relaxed me


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 24, 2011)

For those with REAL anxiety disorders, DO NOT LISTEN to the people claiming White Widow is good for anxiety. It is not at all. As a matter of fact WW has been the worse panic attack prone weed I have ever smoked. I would strongly suggest being careful with WW if you have any anxiety/panic disorders.

Of course what's good for one may not be for another. Just ease into her if you are going to...


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 24, 2011)

Sativa gives me anxiety. Indica FTW.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Aug 25, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> For those with REAL anxiety disorders, DO NOT LISTEN to the people claiming White Widow is good for anxiety. It is not at all. As a matter of fact WW has been the worse panic attack prone weed I have ever smoked. I would strongly suggest being careful with WW if you have any anxiety/panic disorders.
> 
> Of course what's good for one may not be for another. Just ease into her if you are going to...


So stump jumper, what strain do you prefer to smoke?


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 25, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> So stump jumper, what strain do you prefer to smoke?


 I have yet to find one that doesn't come with a little anxiety... Indicas aren't as bad though. Even sativas are ok. I think it has more to do with the ripeness of the buds then the strain. Anything with a lot of amber is better than cloudy/milky for anxiety.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah i was gonna let my trichs go as amber as possible


----------



## growone (Aug 25, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> I have yet to find one that doesn't come with a little anxiety... Indicas aren't as bad though. Even sativas are ok. I think it has more to do with the ripeness of the buds then the strain. Anything with a lot of amber is better than cloudy/milky for anxiety.


i have taken this to the extreme in 1 case, completely ambered
i revegged a plant after 12 weeks of flower with more bud than i needed(1st reveg)
so the bud could have 18 weeks flowered, a long time
i checked it out with a magnifier, and nothing but amber
and that was sleepy weed, no anxiety what so ever, but only good for sleep


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 25, 2011)

According to what I've been reading up on for myself - 80% Indica 20% Sativa mix works well for me -- Seems to be well balanced - Takes care of my pains, relieves my stress and yet I can still function and be productive.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Aug 25, 2011)

BluBerri said:


> According to what I've been reading up on for myself - 80% Indica 20% Sativa mix works well for me -- Seems to be well balanced - Takes care of my pains, relieves my stress and yet I can still function and be productive.


Got any strains for an example?


----------



## wiimb (Aug 25, 2011)

i get snappy and agitated when i haven't got no smoke and some times even when i have smoke i get the same feelings as when i don't have it.
I'm starting to think its differnt types of weed and they obviously do differnt things to diffenrt people, hope ww x bb helps me lol
And also i have to take Anxiety to calm me nerves all the time


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 25, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Got any strains for an example?


Well - I suppose I could be mistaken - so if I am, correct me... 
Blueberry is what works well for me - In my research, I read that it is 80% Indica 20% Sativa plant.

I didn't get the opportunity to try it - but on a website for a dispensary I was going to visit (until yesturday) - Was wanting to 
try some Black Opal that said it was a 70% Indica 30% Sativa plant.

I haven't been able to find any Blueberry -- So, I was going to try that to see if it would be close.

*If anyone else knows the strains with this blend -- I would love to know them!! Plz and thanks!! *


----------



## past times (Aug 27, 2011)

http://weed-seeds.net/ They have blueberry. And it is definitely my favortie weed. anxiety free too


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 27, 2011)

Try this link, hope it helps!

http://en.seedfinder.eu/cloud/


----------



## mmad (Aug 27, 2011)

The Kush family tends to do that to me. It's as if a cannabinoid my body craves
has been taken out.. I call it the placebo effect.. Great for commercial growers who want
the phone ringing all day long. Where are the inconsistent strains from 88-93?! 
Ones that take 75-90 days and oozing terpenes after a whole hearted curing process..


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## vermontoker802 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah I suffer from extreme panic disorder and just plain old generalized anxiety and some strains work amazingly good but some strains also work amazingly bad for me. Here in vermont we are still waiting for dispensary's to be allowed to open so I cant really experiment to much other than what im told I am getting or what I have grown out myself. It seems if I have had a hand in growing it I am more connected to it in a way. sounds weird but true for me....


----------



## mmad (Sep 7, 2011)

vermontoker802 said:


> Yeah I suffer from extreme panic disorder and just plain old generalized anxiety and some strains work amazingly good but some strains also work amazingly bad for me. Here in vermont we are still waiting for dispensary's to be allowed to open so I cant really experiment to much other than what im told I am getting or what I have grown out myself. It seems if I have had a hand in growing it I am more connected to it in a way. sounds weird but true for me....


I believe that to be true as well, plants absorb off of their enviroment as any living thing.

The clubs aren't the answer though, the temptation$ too great..All you got is some noob telling you that it's YOU, 
that YOU need to take a break or buy more to experiment to find the one you like. A constant game of hit and miss..
Whats the cherry is that even if you do find one that gets you there, it won't the next day.. There are cannabinoids
that determine its LEGS, CEILING etc etc and the commercial seedbanks or clubs just don't provide that kind of care.


----------



## r1tony (Sep 8, 2011)

Some Sativa plants will get me paranoid, anxiety and just crazy sometimes. Things crawling on me you name it, fun but kinda freaky too. I always enjoy a good Sativa trip no doubt.


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 16, 2011)

I get paranoid sometimes but definitely from the type as I have smoked others and am totally relaxed and chill.


----------



## ataxia (Jul 8, 2012)

once again ...if your prone to panic/anxiety disorder sativa or indica may still cause anxiousness.... i smoke ...i don't always get paranoid. but as far as the whole sativa vs. indica ...i've had plenty of clear headed sativas that didn't bother my anxiety... i've also had almost pure indica hybrids that made my heart blast through my chest. Just saying it's very dependent on the person and the strain ....not indica... sativa. ALTHOUGH ...i prefer a nice indica over all


----------



## charface (Jul 8, 2012)

This will prolly sound weird from a guy with very nice buds in the house but my preferred smoke is
Rolling joints out of my sweet leaf. I save it from all strains and mix them. If Im not getting
the effect I like I will take some bud with the effect Im looking for more of and I shred a little in it.
You know like camel cigs said, A smooth blend of both turkish and domestic lol. The nice part is 
that instesd of pure bud kicking my ass off I can smoke part of a j 3 different times and get the desired effect 
and the high only really last an hour or so. The other thing is that I have a fat fuckin sack of this shit.
Hell you could seperate it and create your up and your down pile. Anyway if you have enough strains handy you can make 
something more tolerable than you already have. I also slow cured this stuff so it smells and tastes as good
as could be expected. I also know exactly what it was grown with so I have the added bonus of knowing
if some paranoia creeps in it is police related and not fear of smoking bath salts. Anyway. I`m old and love joints
and the blending project has really helped me. What would Jesus do? He would mix his own blend homie. He aint got time to be all paranoid about any upcoming battles. He needs his downtime bro.

BONUS: By the time you get done with a bag you should have a tolerence
and hitting a bud here and there shouldnt put you into orbit with creepy crawlers n stuff from your childhood.


----------

